# Newbie who thought he could build a smoker.



## rad1dawg (Sep 13, 2021)

This is a follow up from a previous post about building a gravity fed smoker. I have made the following modifications:
Increased 3 1/2" exhaust to fully open. Increased air inlet size from 1" pipe to 1  3/4" square tubing. Increased pit inlet size from 5" x 3" to 7" x  7" x 5" (see photo).
Increased firebox to 7" x 7" x 8". I am now able to maintain 225 degrees with a fan speed of 1 (30 -  40 cpm) with The Lava Lock ATC 2 and Super Fan. The temp comes up fast with the fan and cycles on for about 9 seconds then off between 6 -7 minutes to hold the temp. The problem I can't resolve is ash in the pit. Even though the fan is only running about 90 seconds per hour, I'm still getting ash in the pit. Apparently something in this backyard design is not right. 
Possible issues affecting it: 
The air inlet is only 2" from the side of the firebox.
Maybe the firebox holding area is too small.
Looking for suggestions other than using this as an anchor for a battleship.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 13, 2021)

1) change the location of the fan air in the fire box so it won’t kick up ash, really the fan should just move the hot air in the fire box so relocate the air inlet high as you can and pushing towards the opening in the CC.
2) instead of fanning the fire box could you power vent the exhaust? Drawing the air through the CC instead of pushing the air from FB to CC? 
3) can you cover the inlet to the CC with a fine-ish mesh screen? Not sure that would stop it though.

Im no expert, but just a couple ideas to kick around.


----------



## rad1dawg (Sep 13, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> 1) change the location of the fan air in the fire box so it won’t kick up ash, really the fan should just move the hot air in the fire box so relocate the air inlet high as you can and pushing towards the opening in the CC.
> 2) instead of fanning the fire box could you power vent the exhaust? Drawing the air through the CC instead of pushing the air from FB to CC?
> 3) can you cover the inlet to the CC with a fine-ish mesh screen? Not sure that would stop it though.
> 
> Im no expert, but just a couple ideas to kick around.


Thanks for the reply. I thought about making a chamber where the inlet dumps into it before the firebox so it would cut down on volume and directed air flow. It would require cutting out part of the FB chamber and reworking it.
Not sure about powering the exhaust if it has to draw enough air to keep the CC temp. Don't know if there would be much difference in the air draw.
I have thought about a screen (filter). As a last resort I may try it.
What I don't understand (now) is how other gravity feds use a fan blowing in beneath the FB and they don't get the ash. It has got to be the spacing, cpm, or the distance from FB to CC.
Again, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 14, 2021)

Like I had suggested previously to you I would consider adding a baffle / heat deflector.


----------



## rad1dawg (Sep 14, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> Like I had suggested previously to you I would consider adding a baffle / heat deflector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a baffle (heat deflector) over the inlet to the CC. Apparently it is allowing ash to come through the holes or around the sides. Could part of the issue be that the FB is below the entrance to the CC ?


----------

